# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hoi ik en judith

## judithvisser

ik ben hier gekomen omdat ik mijn ervaring met de huidziekte lichen planis wil delen, die ik overigens niet meer heb.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Judith, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat fijn dat je geen lichen planis meer hebt en wel je ervaringen wilt delen. Als je linksboven lichen planis intikt in het Google zoekvenster krijg je een overzicht van berichten die staan op dit forum. Tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

